
Code Don’t Change the World - lnalx
https://medium.com/@lnalex/code-dont-change-the-world-8bfd9487bc39
======
seesawtron
It's all good and makes sense that the code or projects you work on should in
the long run contribute to something meaningful that others can use. But
choosing projects and developing software with just "that" aspect in mind
leaves me with no motivation to consistently work on it. Perhaps other people
find it easier to focus on work with this "good for humanity" ideology but
personally I can't identify with it. I need that "intriguing" drive in the
short run to build a sustainable motivation.

